# Geese, flip flop flying?



## greatprohunter (Jul 25, 2001)

I have seen geese and ducks do this. When they are flying and all the sudden start flip flopping in the air? What makes them do that? I think its when there losing altatude fast?


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Opening day of bow season I watched about 600 geese in the fields around me. In the distance, I saw a flock fly funny and I thought that were being shot, causing this weird flight. Then I remembered that no one can hunt the area so they were not being shot. Sorry, I was wondering the same thing


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

I've seen the same thing. From what I can tell, it appears that the geese are flopping because of a loss of lift in one of their wings caused by another goose below it, or cutting across and below it. They float down on set wings because of the lift created by their wings, if another bird cuts in front and creates some turbulence then the lift is reduced or eliminated and therefore causes the bird to flop to one side. 

Picture it this way, a goose with wings set is floating down nicely, wind pressure below each wing is equal and creating enough lift to let it down gently and evenly, then all of a sudden another goose cuts in front and disrupts the airflow. Now, under one wing is the normal pressure and under the other wing is nothing, the bird flops to the side and then recovers when out of the turbulent air created by the goose below it.


----------



## littlejohn (Mar 16, 2001)

I believe the birds are doing this on purpose, to lose altitude quickly. When were out hunting and we get birds flip flopping into the dekes they are coming down very quickly. Sometimes when they are up too high and dont wanna make another swing before landing.
John


----------



## tippycanoe (Sep 5, 2000)

I have seen large flocks of birds doing this, and then landing. I suspect it's for losing altitude rapidly. Although what Brian S says makes sense too. Maybe the leader cuts off the one behind on purpose, we're going down now...


----------



## michiduck (Dec 15, 2000)

They do this purposely as Littlejohn said it is their way of dropping the air from benieth their wings to drop quickly we call it "dancing" when they start dancing towards you its usually a good sign that they are interested in what you're showing them...

the first flock we saw opening day "danced" right at the edge of our field dropped to the proper altitude and locked the wings and glided right on in to be shot


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

They're right. It's to lose altitude quickly. Another common way to describe this is "Maple Leafing".

They are basically "spilling air" (Lift) from their wings to rapidly lose altitude. Sometimes, you'll see they get a little over zealous and they almost appear to flip completely over in flight.

Though both adults and juvi's do this at times, it's more prevailant in young birds. (young Snows are particularly prone to doing this to "beat the rush" to the feed areas.) You'll see it alot in western Manitoba/eastern Sask.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Hmmm. I thought I had it all figured out 

I'll have to watch them more carefully. I'm kind of suprised to hear that their flopping is intended and controlled. 

Has anyone ever seen a single goose do this? That would certainly support the idea that the goose is "spilling air" intentionally rather than having it stolen from them.

It seems to me that when I've seen this happen the geese would be dropping down nicely without the need for any radical maneuvering.

Anyway, with goose season closed for a while I now have a new reason to look forward to a flock of geese coming in. Gonna watch 'em close this time .


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

It's pretty cool to watch.

to your point Brian,
It seems logical that this would happen if the lead goose was "stealing air" from another - causing it to lose lift.


but there is also a scene in a video (I believe it was "pure lead") where there were 4 Snows coming into a rig (widely spaced) and they "maple leafed" all the way into the dekes. Just catching themselves at the last second to settle in. - They didn't need to do this becuase some other goose stole their lift. - check it out

And I know this from all the dang books I had to read in College! (B.S. Wildlife Biology - Waterfowl/Wetlands emphasis MSU '92)


Brian, I see you're from Wolverine Lake. Do you shoot at Multi-Lakes?


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Branta, 

Thanks for the additional info. 

I've never shot at Multi-Lakes. I think that place is a "members only" facility. I was thinking of going over there and giving them a wing shooting demo. After witnessing my (lack of) shooting skills they would certainly feel obligated to take me in as a charity case.


----------



## UP Hunter (Jan 24, 2000)

Two other terms for this are "whiffling" and "side-slipping". They definately do it intentionally. I can't say for sure that I have had a lone goose whiffle, but I have definately had the lead goose in the flock do it so it isn't because of air being "stolen". To me there is no greater sight in hunting than a flock of geese whiffling down to my decoys. Sigh! Only about 49 weeks until goose season again! It stinks that we only get a 2 or 3 week season up here!


----------



## Whiskey (Aug 13, 2002)

I've seen groups, and single ducks do it too.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Branta, MSU eh? I am sorry for your loss  It is good that you have had a good 10 years to recover though, you might be back closer to normal now


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

bump


----------



## BaRtMaN (Apr 4, 2002)

I see geese doing this all the time but, I see them doing it the most when they are really cranked up and are going into a field to feed. They do it to lose altitude really fast and according to a old duck and goose hunters book I have the term they use in there is "Wafting". The birds do it the most when they are really excited and know where they want to go. Like a fresh cut corn field. I think they may do it as a happy thing too.... Heck who knows but, I can say it is pretty cool to watch.


----------

